# FLR(M) - Financial Category B



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I've been reading through this forum for a while now and getting great advice on various questions I've had without having to ask them!

However, as everyone's case is slightly different, I was hoping to get some clarification.

My wife (from USA) is applying for a spousal visa. I'm 99% certain we meet Category B of the financial requirements but wanted to confirmed a few things.

Back story the last 12 months:

- My wife is currently here on a Tier 4 student visa, while studying she was a casual worker at the university. Since finishing she has landed a job which will go full time on 1st May - the salary will be ~£18,400 (maybe £18,600 if they give her a pay rise).
- I have had a 6-month contract and a three week lecturing position. I'm also about to be employed part-time salaried earning around £850 a month.

Combining our income from the past 12 months we have earned over £20k, and we will have a salaried income of over £18,600. 

So, now the actual questions:

1. Do we meet the financial requirements under Category B, even though a lot of the work from the past 12 months has been casual work?
2. Exactly what evidence should we provide? 

So far I've got together all our pay slips (most of which are originals), do all need authenticity letters from the relevant employers, including previous ones? I have the bank statements that show the corresponding amounts going into our respective bank accounts. I also have job contracts, where there was one. And I'll also provide P60's if they arrive before the application is sent.

If the above are unclear, please do let me know. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you read FM 1.7?

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...708/Appendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

And FM-SE?

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Have you read FM 1.7?
> 
> And FM-SE?


I have done, quite extensively and repeatedly. However, I am still unable to answer my questions having done so.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

For. Category B you have to have earned at least £18,600 in the last 12 months between the 2 of you and you must be able to show that you are currently earning that. As well as pay slips and bank statements you each need a letter of employment. The details needed can be found in both FM 1.7 and FM-SE.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

nyclon said:


> For. Category B you have to have earned at least £18,600 in the last 12 months between the 2 of you and you must be able to show that you are currently earning that. As well as pay slips and bank statements you each need a letter of employment. The details needed can be found in both FM 1.7 and FM-SE.


Excellent, thank you. We will have all those things by the time we apply, I just wanted to clarify that I was understanding the requirements as it's written. I assume the letter of employment is in addition to a job contract? And only required for current employment, rather than previous as well?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Contracts are not required, the letter of employment from your current employer is.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Contracts are not required, the letter of employment from your current employer is.


Hmm, this is what FM 1.7 says:

"In addition to the evidence listed above, paragraph 2A of Appendix FM-SE specifies that P60(s) for the relevant period(s) of employment (if issued) and a signed contract(s) of employment may also be submitted in respect of paid employment in the UK. If they are not submitted, the decision-maker may grant the application if otherwise satisfied that the requirements of Appendix FM-SE relating to that employment are met, or they may ask for the documents to be submitted in accordance with paragraph D of the Appendix."

I guess for previous employment it's somewhat redundant as I've already been paid and it wouldn't hurt for current employment, but the employment letter is going to state all the important information anyway.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The letter of employment states your current situation which us what's important. The contract is extra support.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Just to confirm, do I need a letter confirming the following for previous employment in the last 12 months? Or is it only required for current employment?

_A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips confirming:
1.	The person’s employment and gross annual salary;
2.	The length of their employment;
3.	The period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application;
4.	And the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency)._


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For current and any previous employer if you are relying on any period you worked under them.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> For current and any previous employer if you are relying on any period you worked under them.


Thanks. 

For one of the letters, it's as a casual worker and the time working extends before the previous 12 months, but as there was no salary how do I state gross annual salary? Or do I just write the amount relied upon?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Any thoughts?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> For current and any previous employer if you are relying on any period you worked under them.


Do the previous employer letter need to be dated within 28 days of the application as well?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

hippoman said:


> Anyone?


The 28 day rule is only for financial and housing inspection


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hertsfem said:


> The 28 day rule is only for financial and housing inspection


Oh right, that's good to know. I've read else where that it's recommended to have letter of employment within 28 days of the application as well? But if it's not an actual requirement then I can start collecting bits sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

hippoman said:


> Oh right, that's good to know. I've read else where that it's recommended to have letter of employment within 28 days of the application as well? But if it's not an actual requirement then I can start collecting bits sooner rather than later.



You are talking about a previous employer so they would hardly expect you to have a recent letter of employment from them


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hertsfem said:


> You are talking about a previous employer so they would hardly expect you to have a recent letter of employment from them


That's me getting muddle up with my own question! So does current employment need to be within 28 days?


----------



## Hamish93 (Mar 31, 2017)

About meeting the 18600 is this figure taken from your earnings before or after tax ? Something I've wo dared for a while but not asked ?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Hamish93 said:


> About meeting the 18600 is this figure taken from your earnings before or after tax ? Something I've wo dared for a while but not asked ?



Before


----------



## Hamish93 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ahh sound , thanks for that


----------



## Hamish93 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have I a dilemma , I've been offered a job at new place , I've earned 32000 over last year and we want to apply within this month but if I change jobs if have to start on the 24th , in the category b it states you are supposed to earn 18600 over last 12 months which I meet and then be in employment over that figure which I will , as I said I have the oayskip and the contract and the letter of employment from my current (old job) , but currently if I was to leave and start new job what could I show to prove I earn over as I won't have a payslip from my new job by that time , its hourly paid , would my contract be rough along with a supporting letter ? I'm confused need but of help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case (non-salaried new job), you have to average your pay during the last 6 months and annualise, i.e. including income from your new job, any blank period and old job.


> Where the person is in non-salaried employment – the level of gross annual employment income relied upon in the application can be no greater than the annual equivalent of the person’s average gross monthly income from non-salaried employment in the 6 months prior to the date of application, regardless of whether that employment was held throughout that period. The calculation will include all non-salaried employment undertaken during that 6 month period, and will be calculated over that 6 month period regardless of how much of that period was spent in employment.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...708/Appendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf Page 24


----------



## Hamish93 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok I've read it and it's gone in , so in terms of how I would prove this how do I do it ? Because my contract at new job will have like my hours and all written on it , what stuff do I use to prove this way based on the fact that at the time of application I've worked at my new job maybe couple weeks and not yet been payed or have a payslip , there will be no gap as I would finish Friday start new job Monday sort of thing ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should wait till you get your first payslip before you apply.


----------



## Hamish93 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------

